# Growling grass frogs + tiger snake !!!



## richoman_3 (Feb 26, 2012)

went out with micah (vicreptiles) looking for growlers last night
and we succeeded in 5 mins !, than finding another as soon as we finished taking pics of the first one !!!
they are such AMAZING frogs!, and big aswell making them so spectacular.

later on we found a baby tiger, and it was my first one ive been able to get pics of , than 5 mins later we found a much bigger one!, but it wouldnt stay still for pics.
also saw common froglets and spotted marsh frogs
all in all, a GREAT night !

enjoy!






Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


tiger snake (bub)




baby Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



baby Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



baby Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------



## reptalica (Feb 26, 2012)

Whereabouts did u see those richoman?? I'm in the north eastern suburbs and hoping to catch up with someone out this way and check out the "sights". I'm close to the Plenty River in Greensborough so no doubt there would be some activity around here.


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great shots Richoman, I very nearly bought some of these growlers as pets a few years ago. Quite impressive frogs.
Pretty tiger too


----------



## saratoga (Feb 26, 2012)

Great finds. Your photos have improved dramatically, you have some great shots!


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 26, 2012)

Awsome frogs. very nice pic's mate


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 26, 2012)

Two of my all time favourite animals, 
These frogs are really special. 
great pics


----------



## vicherps (Feb 26, 2012)

This location is near Geelong and the place is high quality habitat for the Growling Grass Frog with grassy banks for them to hide and bask amongst during the day emergent vegetation around the wetland where they call hide and mate and floating and subemergent vegetation where they call,hide and lay there eggs. Not far from the wetland there was a creek which would to some degree help them migrate throughout the area. Judging by the 2 different specimens size and white coloured throats they were probably females plus we did not hear any calling there. It was a bonus for Nick as they are vulnerable under the EPBC and threatened under the VFFG they are considered endangered in Victoria and throughout there scattered distribution in south eastern australia the Melbourne area and parts of south west victoria are considered a strong hold for the species. Reptalica according the the Melbourne Water Frog Census Greensborough has Common Froglet, Eastern Banjo Frog, Spotted Marsh Frog and Peron's Tree Frog however theres probably more species. Out your way i would try Bundoora as that suburb is known to have Growling Grass Frogs.

Regards, Micah

i took a few photos as well but they are not that great so i will post one from last night and another photo from a specimen i photograph in 2010.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 26, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Great finds. Your photos have improved dramatically, you have some great shots!



thanks mate!
yeah ive picked up alot of tips lately !

yeah barry they are amazing frogs, was awesome to finally get a pic of a tiger too !!!

that pic still came out pretty good micah !, cant wait too see the pics you are gonna take when you get a dlsr


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 26, 2012)

Bloody stunning frogs, love the tigers as well Nick. Maybe you could tell me the name of the lake?


----------



## thals (Feb 26, 2012)

My favourite froggies! Well done and great photos


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks!
yeah they are such cool frogs!, they look fake in person !


----------



## Jande (Feb 26, 2012)

I've never seen those before. Really cool looking frogs. And great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 26, 2012)

As I said before you must be stunned by these finds!


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great finds, I'd love to see those little guys in the flesh one day.

I've just gotten back from a quick herping trip myself lol

I'll post some pics in a minute.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 27, 2012)

jordanmulder said:


> As I said before you must be stunned by these finds!



yeah i was really happy to find them 
micah had found them at the spot before so we knew they were there 
the tigers were a suprise !


----------



## vicherps (Feb 27, 2012)

The depo next to the wetland had snake warning signs (near Geelong you can expect to find Tiger Snakes and Copperheads) given the warm night (both species are known to become semi nocturnal in warm weather) it's not suprising we saw 2 it was obvious to me they were out and about however the juvenile you spotted was a nice find.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 27, 2012)

vicherps said:


> The depo next to the wetland had snake warning signs (near Geelong you can expect to find Tiger Snakes and Copperheads) given the warm night (both species are known to become semi nocturnal in warm weather) it's not suprising we saw 2 it was obvious to me they were out and about however the juvenile you spotted was a nice find.



yeah i just saw the little guy tangled in the grass !, lucky i saw it as it was my next step :shock:


----------



## Fang101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Stunning frogs Nick  and great shots , the tiger looks nice too.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Fang101 said:


> Stunning frogs Nick  and great shots , the tiger looks nice too.


thanks mate !
should be going to try and find southern toadlets in the next month


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 29, 2012)

> should be going to try and find southern toadlets in the next month


If you find them I will be so jealous they will accept my insanity plea to your murder.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 1, 2012)

well sir, ill be waiting for you after i find them in a month


----------



## vicherps (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm going to be looking for Southern Toadlets tomoz


----------

